# String Cinches



## alexisck14 (Jun 13, 2018)

I ride western with my high-withered TWH, and earlier I had a lesson with a different trainer and he suggested a string cinch for my horse since I plan on riding more. I have been using just a simple cheap fleece cinch. I was wondering what you all thought of them?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Why did he suggest a string cinch rather than what you're using? What is the issue he's trying to correct?


One of my favorite cinches is a string cinch, but you have to get a good one, and those aren't cheap. 100% mohair-- not a mohair blend, not cotton, not nylon. Be careful--- even some labeled 100% or Pure mohair will have tiny letters on the label that say 'contains' or 'blend' or is made of low quality wool so be careful. Mine was a gift from a Navajo friend whose mother made it. Do your research and get a good one-- it will last forever, remain soft with use, won't break, and breathes. A good one is going to be $100+ in most cases. 



Mine is 20 years old, I wash it carefully in gentle detergent once or twice a year, rinse well, and hang to dry. It has never sored a horse, and I suspect the rings will wear out before the cinch does.


----------



## alexisck14 (Jun 13, 2018)

SilverMaple said:


> Why did he suggest a string cinch rather than what you're using? What is the issue he's trying to correct?
> 
> 
> One of my favorite cinches is a string cinch, but you have to get a good one, and those aren't cheap. 100% mohair-- not a mohair blend, not cotton, not nylon. Be careful--- even some labeled 100% or Pure mohair will have tiny letters on the label that say 'contains' or 'blend' or is made of low quality wool so be careful. Mine was a gift from a Navajo friend whose mother made it. Do your research and get a good one-- it will last forever, remain soft with use, won't break, and breathes. A good one is going to be $100+ in most cases.
> ...


He suggested it because I ride often and he also said with more work the type of cinch we had before would become uncomfortable for him. My horse’s saddle also falls back quite a bit if I’m riding for a while and he said that cinch is also causing that, so the string one will keep the saddle from not budging so much. Yours must be really high quality to hold up that long!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

String, is horrible...as @SilverMaple said real mohair is great if you can find it...I like a felt one myself, have ridden lots of miles in them.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I use these exclusively but only use the ones made from mohair or alpaca. I prefer the wider roper cinch and keep several sizes on hand because I ride many different horses each year. If you keep them clean they hold up very well. 

They can be purchased at any reputable tack store or online.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I use the padded and vented neoprene cinches. They are durable, cool, and don't rub my horses. They clean easily with a hose and air dry pretty quickly.

I don't use string cinches because we have lots of burrs and tall stickers in the brush. Nothing ruins the back country like a bucking fit and frequent stops to pull stickers from your cinch. They are more work to keep clean, really rough when caked with sweat and mud, and take a day or more to dry when you wash them.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I used the Weaver Leather mohair cinches for years; they are pretty good, but seem to lose their softness after a few washings. The past couple of years, I have been using their AirFlex cinches, specifically the AirFlex Roper Smart Cinch.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MI1PGKna3n2wIVgrbACh2qEAQEEAAYASAAEgLg7vD_BwE

These are very good, easy to care for, and the critters approve. And they are deservedly popular; I see more of these out on the trail than anything else, and have never heard anything but positive comments about them. Just my $.02.

P.S. If your saddle is sliding back, try a different pad, and/or a breast collar.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have all my horses in 100% mohair cinches. Have not had a single sore and we do some long rides, if the horses get especially sweaty we hose them off and hang them to dry. We never let them get to the point of being crusty. But we do not hold back from riding though mud or anything else either. We were using the air-flex cinches and didn't really have an issue with them except the horses got hot under them. A friend of mine rides exclusively in 100% alpaca cinches.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like my mohair Montana Cincha Company girth (I ride english trail). Excellent brand. Buy two, always have a clean one. I wash them in water with a little castile soap every few weeks as they soak up the sweat plus they will get muddy in wet weather like any other cinch. They are pricier than some types but I think this is one place one should not scrimp.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

alexisck14 said:


> He suggested it because I ride often and he also said with more work the type of cinch we had before would become uncomfortable for him. My horse’s saddle also falls back quite a bit if I’m riding for a while and he said that cinch is also causing that, so the string one will keep the saddle from not budging so much.


Our endurance horses go in fleece girths, up to and including 100 milers:










If your horse hasn't had any issues with sensitivity or galling, I would not be concerned about the fleece. 

I would, however, be concerned that your saddle is slipping. A properly fitting saddle should not be slipping back regardless of the girth type unless you are riding over some serious terrain. Did you trainer explain to you how he felt the girth was causing the saddle to move back? I would be interested in that explanation and curious to see pictures of your horse tacked up before and after rides.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

String cinches are a bit "grippier" than a fleece cinch but I agree you might have some saddle fit issues if your saddle is sliding back. Or you might be trying to put it too far up on the shoulders and its sliding back to where it wants to sit. Without pictures it's hard to tell.

If you decide to buy a string cinch, I'll repeat what's already been mentioned, buy a mohair or alpaca one. They stay soft and last a long time with care. Well worth the money.
Remember when purchasing they do stretch out and will shrink slightly after a wash and dry but stretch back out again.
There's a lot of custom cinch makers on Facebook that can make whatever color, size and hardware to your liking averaging about $100.


----------



## FinnyRocks (Jun 23, 2018)

It took a while for my mare to get used to one, not because of the strings but rather that the buckle irritated her. (I think) Now we ride in a mohair cinch all the time. It makes a huge difference on hot and humid days.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I use mohair "string" cinches. But, I have a good friend who plays polo with basic cotton string cinches. Has for more than 20 years without an issue. 

Fleece picks up to much and the seeds and tiny sticks can sore a horse. Neoprene causes sweat, dirt sticks to them and sores horses. Just the additional heat causes problems. Though I do see arena riders use neoprene.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

A good trainer would have you ride with no cinch but that's a whole different can of worms.

I ride with a really loose cinch. Just snug enough to keep branches and sticks out. I rely on the breast collar and crupper to keep it from slipping going up and down hills. So what kind of cinch doesn't really matter to me as long as it's clean.


----------

